# No Rush For Rush



## HUGGY (Oct 14, 2009)

Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.

Your thoughts?


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

Who gives a shit?


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.
> 
> Your thoughts?



5. Look, let me put it to you this way: the NFL all too often looks like a game between the Bloods and the Crips without any weapons. There, I said it. -rush limbaugh

my thoughts are this man would lose a large percent or star players unless he ponied up some serious pay checks


----------



## theHawk (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.
> ...



Rush isn't racist.  He just has something you don't, a sense of humor.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 14, 2009)

Let's see, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson came out against Rush on purchasing the Rams.  Now who is the biggest racist of the three?  If Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson wanted to buy the Rams, would there be an outcry because they are two of the biggest racists in this country?  

Rush may say some things that don't always sit well with a lot of people, but I have never believed him to be a racist.  He calls it like he sees it, whether he is right or wrong.  I actually think he would be a great owner and it would be great for the Rams.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 14, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Let's see, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson came out against Rush on purchasing the Rams.  Now who is the biggest racist of the three?  If Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson wanted to buy the Rams, would there be an outcry because they are two of the biggest racists in this country?
> 
> Rush may say some things that don't always sit well with a lot of people, but I have never believed him to be a racist.  He calls it like he sees it, whether he is right or wrong.  I actually think he would be a great owner and it would be great for the Rams.



It doesn't matter what Sharpton and Jackson think about it.  It matters what the NFL think about it and they are not having it.  

Just the fact that the fat pig should have gone to prison for sending his maid out to buy hillbilly heroin should disqualify him.

If Limpdick can buy a team then the Cocaine Cartels in Colombia should have a shot at a franchise.  If money is the only critreria then why not?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Let's see, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson came out against Rush on purchasing the Rams.  Now who is the biggest racist of the three?  If Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson wanted to buy the Rams, would there be an outcry because they are two of the biggest racists in this country?
> 
> Rush may say some things that don't always sit well with a lot of people, but I have never believed him to be a racist.  He calls it like he sees it, whether he is right or wrong.  I actually think he would be a great owner and it would be great for the Rams.



I consider Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson "world class" racists.  It's pretty apparent if you follow them for just a little bit on tv or the radio.  If you are a white guy and say something unbecoming about the black race, all of a sudden you are a racist.  If you are a black guy and say something unbecoming about the white race it's taken as truth.  Seems like a load of turkey dung to me.  Sharpton and Jackson are both loud mouth racists opportunists that seek out issues only for their own personal agendas.  They never miss an opportunity to be on tv and neither of them has ever "worked" an honest job a day in their lives.  They have always been parasites living off the people they say they are defending.


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

theHawk said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



those are not funny things. i'll give you a large list  of his "humor" if you'd like


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

Huggy is Al Sharpton's sock puppet.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 14, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.
> 
> Your thoughts?



I think he is a racist, pure and simple. Why would black players want a boss like that? Donovan McNabb was runner-up for the MVP award in 2000 and had led the Eagles to two straight conference title games. Yet Limbaugh saw fit to say that McNabb received undeserved credit for his team's success that came from media outlets with "social concern" and "very desirous that a black quarterback do well."

As if that wasn't bad enough, according to transcripts posted on his Web site, in 2007 Limbaugh also said: "The NFL all too often looks like a game between the Bloods and the Crips without any weapons. There, I said it." 

For those that don't know, the Bloods and the Crips are 2 very violent street gangs here in Los Angeles.


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

Facts: Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Rush Limbaugh are all blatantly racist. they've proven it time and time again.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 14, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Huggy is Al Sharpton's sock puppet.



Jeezuss H Christ Frankie..you are already on the list..You don't have to say the dumb shit anymore.

I'm not a supporter of any of those racist fucks...I wan't even that down with Martin Luther King.  Non Violence?..What a fuckin pussy!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Huggy is Al Sharpton's sock puppet.
> ...



Let's see if Al Sharpton can drink a glass a water while you make your next post


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2009)

How do you figure Limbaugh is a racist?  Or are you so used to calling everybody with whom you disagree a racist that you've rendered the word meaningless?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2009)

> Yet Limbaugh saw fit to say that McNabb received undeserved credit for his team's success that came from media outlets with "social concern" and "very desirous that a black quarterback do well."



How does one get from this statement of opinion to an assumption that one believes that blacks are inherently inferior?  How fucking stupid is this person?


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> How do you figure Limbaugh is a racist?  Or are you so used to calling everybody with whom you disagree a racist that you've rendered the word meaningless?



You know who deserves a posthumous Medal of Honor? James Earl Ray [the confessed assassin of Martin Luther King]. We miss you, James. Godspeed. -Rush Limbaugh

Look, let me put it to you this way: the NFL all too often looks like a game between the Bloods and the Crips without any weapons. There, I said it. -Rush Limbaugh

Take that bone out of your nose and call me back(to an African American female caller). -Rush Limbaugh
Have you ever noticed how all composite pictures of wanted criminals resemble Jesse Jackson? -Rush Limbaugh

that is how i figure Rush limbaugh is a racist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh! Wait!  So Rush would own black people? LOL  IS that why the Libruls have their panites up thier crack?  LOL

I hadn't thought of that!

LOL

You mean NFL Owners are slave owners??

Libruls are so so so so so so so so so fucking stupid!


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > How do you figure Limbaugh is a racist?  Or are you so used to calling everybody with whom you disagree a racist that you've rendered the word meaningless?
> ...



I mean, lets face it, we didnt have slavery in this country for over 100 years because it was a bad thing. Quite the opposite: slavery built the South. Im not saying we should bring it back; Im just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark.- Rush Limbaugh
"The NAACP should have riot rehearsal. They should get a liquor store and practice robberies- Rush Limbaugh

Once, in response to a caller arguing that black people need to be heard, Limbaugh responded: 
"They are 12 percent of the population. Who the hell cares?" - Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Funny that the first thing that pops into a libs mind is that owning a football team means you own a bunch of blacks.  But then again, everthing to them is seen through the prism of race, gender and religion.  Who's the racist?


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Funny that the first thing that pops into a libs mind is that owning a football team means you own a bunch of blacks.  But then again, everthing to them is seen through the prism of race, gender and religion.  Who's the racist?



though i'll agree that owning a foot ball team having a connection to owning black people is a biiiigggg stretch, he is still undeniably racist


----------



## theHawk (Oct 14, 2009)

Rinata said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.
> ...



Funny, when Rush made the comments about the media's treatment of McNabb, the black guys sitting next to him on the pre-game show agreed with him.  It wasn't until a few days later when the race people like Sharpton started to make a big deal out of it.

All Rush ever said was that it was Philly's defense that deserved the credit for much of their success, and he pointed out that the media was just too scarred to say McNabb might be a little overrated just because he is black.  Rush, on many occasions has stated that McNabb is a great quarterback.

I'm not seeing any racism in that.  Nowhere does he say blacks are inferior to other races.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BHO referred to his grandmother as a "typical white woman".. I guess he's a racist too?


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



do some research first

snopes.com: Rush Limbaugh 'Racist Quotes' List


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

theHawk said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




please refer to my numerous posts.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2009)

He's undeniably racist to those who want to believe it as such.  Lets face it, racism is a term most often used by those with no argument.  Right up there with "I know you are but what am I?"


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Which have been called into question and rightfully so, because you assume and do not have interest in research of fact...  do not post something as fact without checking it first


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

Does Rush own Bo Snerdley too?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I called a buddy a "filthy negro".. does this make me racist?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> please refer to my numerous posts.



I did, and you don't source any of these supposedly racist comments by Rush.


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought this piece interesting.

'Where Does Brett Favre Stand on Rush Limbaugh? '

'White Silence'   By Charles Modiano

&#8220;It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America -- white kids getting beat up on school buses now. I mean, you put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety, but in Obama's America, the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, "Yeah, right on, right on, right on!"  Rush Limbaugh

Charles Modiano: White Silence

"As has often been the case, sports can still lead society. One way is for white writers &#8211; including myself &#8211; to end the &#8220;role-model&#8221; double-standard, and never spend another second over Michael&#8217;s meekness, Tiger&#8217;s timidity, or Lebron&#8217;s greater interest in dinero than Darfur [2]. Such energy is better focused on the role-model influence ALL athletes, and helping white players to better understand the power of their greatness, and the privilege of their whiteness. The latter assumes that white writers understand the privilege of our own.

There is a reason why most sports fans could probably name at least 5-10 African-American athletes who have used their standing, money, time, and activism to change our society before a single white American athlete comes to mind? (Note: Steve Nash is Canadian!). One general reason is that white journalists and white society, never request off-the-field greatness from them. Simply put, the great white athlete suffers from &#8220;the soft bigotry of low expectations.""


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



they are things he said. making them fact


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...



RevxErik said, "I am a douchebag"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> I thought this piece interesting.
> 
> 'Where Does Brett Favre Stand on Rush Limbaugh? '
> 
> ...



Lordamighty! What is we gonna do??


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...



Already debunked.. check link...

epic fail erik... epic fail

http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/limbaugh.asp

Again.. check facts before you falsely post them as such


----------



## theHawk (Oct 14, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Does Rush own Bo Snerdley too?



They probably consider him a "house ******".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...









"I am a douchebag" -- REVxERIK


----------



## theHawk (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> they are things he said. making them fact



LMAO.  Classic.  Priceless.


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 14, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



no not fail, almost all of them are documented by this site as real. and the most offensive one was denied by rush, which of course he would do.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...



Already linked to Snopes...

You keep digging yourself deeper, erik....

Give it up and admit you are wrong on this

Bloods and Crips is documented.. as is a Darfur comment.. the rest have no basis in fact and have no historical data to back them WHATSOEVER...

You are an epic fail... and any further instance otherwise on your false statements on this will only lead to you having zero credibility in any further statements that are not backed up with direct reference to proof


***Edit***
And the bone statement as an "Insult/Shock" radio DJ in the early 70's... 

Your other statements are pure bunk


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2009)

"Not only am I a douchebag, but I'm gullible, stupid and filled with hatred for Rush" -- REVxERIK


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

love how another extreme leftist is duped by an internet e-mail splattercast and cites it as proof.. LMFAO


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

yooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooo.. erik.... we're waiting


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 14, 2009)

It is interesting to contrast the views of black folks who actually know Rush vs those who dislike him as a profession.   Mercury Morris' comments were especially interesting, as they seem to have been through the same hurts.


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

Remember how happy he was when America didnt get the olympics?  Karma is a real mother.  

Deal with it ditto heads...lol


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Let's see, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson came out against Rush on purchasing the Rams.  Now who is the biggest racist of the three?  If Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson wanted to buy the Rams, would there be an outcry because they are two of the biggest racists in this country?
> 
> Rush may say some things that don't always sit well with a lot of people, but I have never believed him to be a racist.  He calls it like he sees it, whether he is right or wrong.  I actually think he would be a great owner and it would be great for the Rams.








So since Rush didnt get it, should al and jesse give it a shot?  LOL. 


This is great news for america, Rush didnt get it.


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

Ironically, it was rich white guys who said he couldn't get his team....lol


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 14, 2009)

Zona said:


> Ironically, it was rich white guys who said he couldn't get his team....lol



I know, I watched Mr. ed pissing his pants over that one too, ain't ya got ntohing original to offer or are you a mouthpiece for mr. ed?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, I was hoping Rush's bid would "fail" just like he wants Obama to fail.


----------



## twogreen2c (Oct 14, 2009)

Rinata said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.
> ...



McNabb is a big choker.  He cannot win the big game, especially in the last two minutes.  McNabb doesn't have what it takes when the game is on the line.  Rush is correct in that McNabb is overrated.


----------



## vharlow (Oct 14, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Cite the dates and programs during which these so called quotes occurred.  If you can't, then you are merely parroting the slander of CNN and MSNBC, and they will very likely be sued for that slander.  They have not come up with any proof that these quotes were ever made.  

Rush has Walter Williams sub for him frequently, and Mr. Snerdley is also not white!  These charges of racism are pure fantasy on the part of people who never listen to him, and only take their notions of what he actually says from heresay of others.  

I don't get a chance to listen to Rush, but we do get his newsletter.  You guys are just jealous he's got such a huge following.  Besides being humorous every single day, he's also RIGHT just tons of the time.


----------



## pete (Oct 14, 2009)

Rinata said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.
> ...



And look how many players hang with them, get caught with drugs and weapons not to mention   illegal dog fighting
punks and thugs ... its not even team sports its about the one star player chasing the green and that has to do with ... ?
Hint .... It wasnt Roger Staubach


----------



## pete (Oct 14, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Oh! Wait!  So Rush would own black people? LOL  IS that why the Libruls have their panites up thier crack?  LOL
> 
> I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> ...



No instead its other WHITE guys that OWN them ... hahahaha ... but thats ok.


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically, it was rich white guys who said he couldn't get his team....lol
> ...



Wo the hell is mr. ed?


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

vharlow said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...




He's already been exposed for posing an internet e-mail chain as 'fact'.. even when it has been debunked by snopes


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 14, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> vharlow said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...








The lawsuits will prove interesting.


----------



## potter 58 (Oct 14, 2009)

OPPS YOUR ANAL CYST IS JUST LIKE W'S why, corrupt the rest of the pool, lush should have been in jail for trafficking, 10,000 pills with no script, had he been black , it would life, even if that fat fucker can't hear, who's that


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

potter 58 said:


> OPPS YOUR ANAL CYST IS JUST LIKE W'S why, corrupt the rest of the pool, lush should have been in jail for trafficking, 10,000 pills with no script, had he been black , it would life, even if that fat fucker can't hear, who's that



Try actually being coherent and get off the crack pipe


----------



## potter 58 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey DAVE go fys, Lush deseves no better or less, I got 7 people on the wall while he collected welfare


----------



## potter 58 (Oct 14, 2009)

HEY DAVE , 10,00 pills WILL get you life, if  you are black, but not ANAL CYST LUSH , WHAT DO YA THINK


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 14, 2009)

I think you need to take help from a charity that helps mentally challenged persons like yourself...


----------



## potter 58 (Oct 14, 2009)

HEY DAVE , i DIDN'T HIRE NO **** TO GO BUY ME PILLS, BUT LUSH CAN'T HEAR NO MORE, GO FIGURE


----------



## garyd (Oct 14, 2009)

One should at least remember that the people Rush was critiquing were sports writers not McNabb, who was at the time of Rush's statement a middle of the road quarterback statistically.


----------



## potter 58 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lush ran years ago, the blowhard knows, money will not cover up his shame


----------



## potter 58 (Oct 14, 2009)

garyd, and what was Lush, a draft dodging POS  just like "W", my ass hurts , go figure


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

How long did the blow fish work for ESPN..?

Wha happened?  LOL.  Anyone remember his quote on drug users before he was caught using all those drugs?  

Anyone think he is upset Obama won?  Remember rush was at his biggest (up until now) when Clinton was in office.  When bush was there, you really didnt hear too much from him...(well, except when he went to the white house as a guest of Bush's of course).  But he is not partisan.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

It seems clear to me this was just a matter of the NFL wanting to avoid controversy.  Limbaugh is a controversial figure, and the NFL owners try to project a clean image (it doesn't always succeed by any means).  They probably worry what kind of reaction might come of having Limbaugh as an owner.  It's an image thing IMO, and not worthy of making this multiple page thread to rehash the many pro- or anti-Limbaugh arguments.


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

Montrovant said:


> It seems clear to me this was just a matter of the NFL wanting to avoid controversy.  Limbaugh is a controversial figure, and the NFL owners try to project a clean image (it doesn't always succeed by any means).  They probably worry what kind of reaction might come of having Limbaugh as an owner.  It's an image thing IMO, and not worthy of making this multiple page thread to rehash the many pro- or anti-Limbaugh arguments.



I disagree....do you remember recently when Rush was gleeful we lost the olympics.  Its pay back time for a bit.  We earned it dammit...


----------



## garyd (Oct 14, 2009)

So was about half the country and you didn't have to dodge much if you had a high enough number. Did you serve? Were You drafted. If the answer is no give it a rest potter you've go no right to bitch.


----------



## garyd (Oct 14, 2009)

Obviously you are clueless zona. Limbaugh hammered Bush over No child left behind, and the Medicare drug progarm.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rinata said:


> I think he is a racist, pure and simple. Why would black players want a boss like that? Donovan McNabb was runner-up for the MVP award in 2000 and had led the Eagles to two straight conference title games. Yet Limbaugh saw fit to say that McNabb received undeserved credit for his team's success that came from media outlets with "social concern" and "very desirous that a black quarterback do well."
> 
> As if that wasn't bad enough, according to transcripts posted on his Web site, in 2007 Limbaugh also said: "The NFL all too often looks like a game between the Bloods and the Crips without any weapons. There, I said it."
> 
> For those that don't know, the Bloods and the Crips are 2 very violent street gangs here in Los Angeles.



Rush isn't a racist. and as an Eagles fan I can tell you from years of painfully watching the Eagles with McNabb that he is and always has been overrated.

You're trying to claim that putting out the medias racism makes him racist. that's stupid.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 14, 2009)

Zona said:


> I disagree....do you remember recently when Rush was gleeful we lost the olympics.  Its pay back time for a bit.  We earned it dammit...



We didnt lose the Olympics. Chicago did. Have you been to Chicago? They didnt deserve it. Rio did.

The idea that we some how deserve the Olympics because we are the United States is ridiculous. I suggest you study the history of the Olympics and try to find out what they are actually about.


----------



## Liability (Oct 14, 2009)

Rush Limbaugh, a good man, got fucked over by libs because they feel they have some superior right to judge morality and political correctness and to interfere with a private citizen's rights as it suits their political agenda.

In all honesty (an alien word to guys like Sharpton, SMuggly and Rep. Sheila Jerkson Lee), there is nothing in anything ever said by Rush that warrants such unAmerican treatment of him by the uber-leftards.  The PC reaction of the pussy owners in the NFL is another story entirely.

I hope Rush sues the most outrageously outspoken leftard for libel and slander and for tortious interference with contract.  Given the liberal bias in our formerly neutral justice system, nobody could predict with any reasonable degree of assurance how the suit would turn out, of course.

But it would be a hoot to rake the libtarded scumsuckers over the coals.


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

garyd said:


> So was about half the country and you didn't have to dodge much if you had a high enough number. Did you serve? Were You drafted. If the answer is no give it a rest potter you've go no right to bitch.



My Naval Aviation career:

84-88 Raimd South Weymouth....(GSE and Cal lab).  Great place to start a career.
88-92 VF-301 (Mirmamar, hangar 5.....devil's disciples!) Interesting and hardest part of my career.  Fun times.
92-94 VAW-88 (Two years because this is when they shut down miramar for squids and the marines took over the base, so I was there when hngr 5 was shut down.)
94-99 Nar North island (instructor duty).  I enjoyed teaching.
99-02 VR-57 (C-9's on north island).  Great tour, a lot of traveling.
02-04 HC-85 (Helo's on North island).  Great way to end a career.

Did I earn the right to bitch a bit?


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree....do you remember recently when Rush was gleeful we lost the olympics.  Its pay back time for a bit.  We earned it dammit...
> ...



So Chicago is not part of the United states?  Did we as Americans not need the revenue that would have came from the Olympics?  Rio deserved it more than we did?  

I know the history of the Olympics, but to say we didn't deserve it...well, I wonder if you would have said that if Bush would have pushed to have it in Texas.  

Hack.


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

garyd said:


> Obviously you are clueless zona. Limbaugh hammered Bush over No child left behind, and the Medicare drug progarm.



Fair enough..but did he didicate his entire show for months at a time bashing bush like he is doing Obama now? 

Perhaps he thought there were wmd's and perhaps he thought (still thinks) the iraq war was justified?


----------



## mdn2000 (Oct 14, 2009)

all conservatives are racists, liars, bigots, and cheats. ask any liberal/democrat, they are pure humble people.


----------



## Zona (Oct 14, 2009)

Liability said:


> Rush Limbaugh, a good man, got fucked over by libs because they feel they have some superior right to judge morality and political correctness and to interfere with a private citizen's rights as it suits their political agenda.



Do you honestly think the owners of these teams are not male,  rich, white republicans?


----------



## Zona (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually, the owners are rich, white, male conservatives (and republicans).  Rush was taken down by his own people....lol


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> Actually, the owners are rich, white, male conservatives (and republicans).  Rush was taken down by his own people....lol



watch and see who he sues!  mr. ed's parrott


----------



## Zona (Oct 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the owners are rich, white, male conservatives (and republicans).  Rush was taken down by his own people....lol
> ...



Who is mr. ed and I hope to God Rush keeps this alive.  He looks like a fool and I am laughing so much because of it. 

Keep this post in mind, but he will not sue anyone accusing that racist of being a racist.

Is he going to sue me now?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



stay entertained and laughing mr. ed's parrott, it's going to be long and interesting. yep


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 15, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Oh! Wait!  So Rush would own black people? LOL  IS that why the Libruls have their panites up thier crack?  LOL
> 
> I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> ...


Apparently to America's Hemorrhoid, Stuttering LimpBoy The RACIST, they are!

The Truth About Jackson, Sharpton and CNN's Sanchez (with Sources)
October 14, 2009
RUSH:   *Vick also lied to his owner,* Arthur Blank that it never happened.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 15, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> He's undeniably racist to those who want to believe it as such.  Lets face it, *racism is a term most often used by those with no argument.*  Right up there with "I know you are but what am I?"


May 26, 2009 
RUSH:   The Drive-By Media, AP, reporting that I referred to Sonia Sotomayor as a " reverse racist" and Obama as a "reverse racist," which I did.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 15, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> How do you figure Limbaugh is a racist?  Or are you so used to calling everybody with whom you disagree a racist that you've rendered the word meaningless?


Your MessiahRushie explained how to spot a racist and by his OWN standard and words he, himself, is a racist.

March 19, 2007
RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and *they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough* and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this. *It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*

January 16, 2007
RUSH : And for Barack Obama, a -- well, *he's a half-minority* --

January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 15, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...


And that is his MO. He always denies what he said and then blames the media.

He spitefully said he hoped Americans suffer the loss of their jobs after Obama was elected and he would enjoy watching the spectacle, which he now vehemently denies.
He denied ever using Obama's middle name until AFTER Bob Kerry first used it, even though he beat Kerry by more than a year.

So his denials have no credibility and are actually affirmations based on the standard he applies to others when they respond to his insults. 
And there is no denying he has replied to his critics on this issue!!!

Ayers Ad Hits Where It Hurts
August 26, 2008
RUSH:   "*When critics get it right, then you reply*," and when you reply to something they've gotten right, it's evidence that the critic has gotten to you.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 15, 2009)

theHawk said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Then I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. But I do want to say thanks for your response. No name calling or being cussed at. Just your opinion. It's the first time I have received a grown up, respectful post, from people with an opinion opposite mine.


----------



## Zona (Oct 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




OH, Mr. Ed.  You mean Ed Shultz.  Now I will go slow with this, but the irony is amazing.  You are saying I am a parrot to Ed Shultz, but yet here is where you get the Mr. Ed reference from...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amq6fcCESBk]YouTube - Ed Schultz Calls Out Rush Limbaugh Over "Mr. Ed" Crack[/ame]

I am the parrot but you got this from Rush?  

OMG, the irony is just too precious.  You called *ME *the parrot.


----------



## Zona (Oct 15, 2009)

Willowtree parrot bump..


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 16, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Let's see, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson came out against Rush on purchasing the Rams.  Now who is the biggest racist of the three?  If Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson wanted to buy the Rams, would there be an outcry because they are two of the biggest racists in this country?
> 
> Rush may say some things that don't always sit well with a lot of people, but I have never believed him to be a racist.  He calls it like he sees it, whether he is right or wrong.  I actually think he would be a great owner and it would be great for the Rams.



They all three are racist, but Sharpton and Jackson were not trying to buy an NFL team.


----------



## The T (Oct 16, 2009)

For you IDIOTS that still think RUSH is RASCIST?

Listen you Idiots...(Especially you Liberal Idiots praising the Decision for Rush to be voted down on RACIAL Grounds).

Bo knows Rush, and puts this SHIT to bed once and for all...LISTEN! YO!

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxQZ0r51B-4"]BO SNERDLEY SPEAKS[/ame]*


----------



## Zona (Oct 16, 2009)

Zona said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Again..

Willowtree parrot bump..


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2009)

The T said:


> For you IDIOTS that still think RUSH is RASCIST?
> 
> Listen you Idiots...(Especially you Liberal Idiots praising the Decision for Rush to be voted down on RACIAL Grounds).
> 
> ...


Snerdley is the paid token the coward LimpBoy hides behind, while he reads your MessiahRushie's SCRIPT.

Senator Ken Salazar Stands in the Way of Lower Gas Prices
July 23, 2008
RUSH:    This is why I'm host and you are the Official Obama Criticizer *working off a script.* (interruption) Jeez.


----------



## driveby (Oct 16, 2009)

Turns out the liberals and media were lying the whole time, omgnoway ........


----------



## Zona (Oct 16, 2009)

driveby said:


> Turns out the liberals and media were lying the whole time, omgnoway ........



Speaking of parrots, driveby love your screen name..

Rush Limbaugh Discusses 'Drive-By Media' With Sean Hannity

Rush Limbaugh Discusses 'Drive-By Media' With Sean Hannity | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

theHawk said:


> Rush isn't racist.  He just has something you don't, a sense of humor.



One thing is for sure...he can spot a college prank when he sees one...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > How do you figure Limbaugh is a racist?  Or are you so used to calling everybody with whom you disagree a racist that you've rendered the word meaningless?
> ...


except he never said that
any of it
those are lies made up by some liberal racist site


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


more false quotes
sheesh, where are you getting this shit


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


why, they are all LIES


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...


except he never said them


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...


that site is LYING
and i notice you DONT provide the LINK to it
or havent at this point


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvqG8z-Eung&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - CNN's Rick Sanchez Sorry For Using Unconfirmed Rush Limbaugh Quote[/ame]

American Thinker Blog: Limbaugh Targeted By Obama Official



> October 16, 2009
> Limbaugh Targeted By Obama Official
> Joseph Ashby
> The plot thickens on the medias character-lynching of Rush Limbaugh. Of the four stories run on ESPN.com about Limbaughs bid for the Rams (October 6, October 12, October 15, and another October 15) none of them mention that NFL Players Association Executive Director DeMaurice Smith served as counsel to Attorney General Eric Holder and was a member of Barack Obamas transition team.
> ...


 Lots of links there.

Oh and David Schuster too: 
Eyeblast.tv


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no, suing you would be a waste of time
he'd have to prove damages and since you have zero credibility and no one actually takes you serious, it would be impossible to prove anything you would say would be damaging to ANYONE


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


You're still a pathological liar!!!!

Your RACIST MessiahRushie has acknowledged saying the last 2 while he was the Hippie DJ "Jeff Christie."

snopes.com: Rush Limbaugh 'Racist Quotes' List
"Have you ever noticed how all composite pictures of wanted criminals resemble Jesse Jackson?"

"Take that bone out of your nose and call me back."

*Rush Limbaugh acknowledged making these statements in a 1990 Newsday article *(although the latter, at least, occurred not on Limbaugh's now-familiar talk and political commentary radio program, but at the beginning of his broadcast career back in the early 1970s when he was hosting a Top 40 music show under the name "Jeff Christie" on either WIXZ or KQV in Pittsburgh)


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > REVxERIK said:
> ...


no, that would be YOU
you have an obsession for rush, but he turned you down


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


You STILL can't admit when you are wrong!!! 

Well at least you finally had the courage to make a foolish post to go along with your neg rep! LOL

And I do have an obsession with making you Ditto-Nazis eat his lies.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


no, you have an obsession with Rush
but he's not interested in you
and since i'm NOT a dittohead, that makes you an even bigger fucking moron than i thought before


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Awwwwwww, don't cry little girlie, you'll short out your mommy's keyboard. LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


since there was no crying in that post, you prove what a fucking idiot you are once again


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Calling another person a 'Nazi' is interpreted by intelligent people to mean "Ouch, my ass hurts where it got kicked and now I have to resort to the absolutely dumbest fucking word I can think of".  

The term makes the user look like an idiot.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


true, missed that
his invoking of Godwins law negates anything else he has to say


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Limbaugh Lexicon: Gorbasm
July 27, 2007
RUSH:   Thus the term Gorbasm was born, created by me on air in Sacramento *about the same time we came up with the word feminazi,* by the way.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Actually I was applying the Golden Rule since LimpBoy pretends to be a Christian.

Limbaugh Lexicon: Gorbasm
July 27, 2007
RUSH:   Thus the term Gorbasm was born, created by me on air in Sacramento *about the same time we came up with the word feminazi,* by the way.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Do you have a problem spotting the glaringly obvious or what?  

The problem - as DiveC has pointed out to you in as many ways as he possibly can - is that the left has put about made up quotes attributing them to Rush. There is, however, no actual evidence that he SAID these quotes. 

Now, that is all well and good - for idiots who are so desperate to destroy him that they have to make shit up- BUT, now that we all know that there is no actual evidence*, anyone who quotes Rush will need to link direct to an audio of, interview with, video of, that quote IN HIS OWN VOICE. 

The left, instead of destroying Rush, has made it more difficult for them to destroy him. Such is the intellect of lefties. Too fucking stupid to think through what looked like a great plan. Rush will sue the asss of the originators of this hoax and everyone who tried to use this hoax to make a point will look like idiots. That is you.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


And as I have pointed out in many ways to you CON$, Limpboy not only makes up quotes himself, the Golden Rule is a bitch, he habitually denies  saying the things he actually said. So either way he has no room to complain and no credibility.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Here's my problem with your statement. THERE IS NO FUCKING EVIDENCE THAT HE DID ACTUALLY SAY this stuff. Don't bother posting links to places where he is quoted as saying it. GIVE ME HIS VOICE, AUDIO OR VIDEO, of him actually saying it or you are dismissed as an idiot.

And, since you have already resorted to the lowest vestige of the lost argument - that of calling someone a Nazi - you are already dismissed as said idiot. 

You lose. DiveC wins. Game, set and match to DiveC. 

New balls please.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Again, your MessiahRushie makes up quotes all the time, so even if he never said them it is just the Golden Rule biting him in his crybaby azz!!!

And again, LimpBoy wants the term NAZI used or he wouldn't use it himself. It's the Golden Rule biting him in his lying azz again.

Get it!!!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Did you actually read the quote from Rush that YOU quoted?  Saying the word 'nazi', is not accusing someone of being a nazi. Damn, dude, you are one stupid rabbit.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Play that dumb act. Feminazi accuses Feminists of being Nazis.
He equated the Dems to Nazis throughout the 2008 election campaign and after Obama won.
Don't you ever get tired of defending LimpBoy The RACIST with lies???

*Dehumanization*

At the core of evil is the process of dehumanization by which certain other people or collectives of them, are depicted as less than human, as non comparable in humanity or personal dignity to those who do the labeling. Prejudice employs negative stereotypes in images or verbally abusive terms to demean and degrade the objects of its narrow view of superiority over these allegedly inferior persons. 

*The Psychology of Dehumanization*

*Dehumanization is actually an extension of a less intense process of developing an "enemy image" of the opponent.* During the course of protracted conflict, feelings of anger, fear, and distrust shape the way that the parties perceive each other. Adversarial attitudes and perceptions develop and parties begin to attribute negative traits to their opponent. They may come to view the opponent as an evil enemy, deficient in moral virtue, or as a dangerous, warlike monster.
An enemy image is a negative stereotype through which the opposing group is viewed as evil, in contrast to one's own side, which is seen as good. 


*Enemy images are accentuated, according to psychologists, by the process of "projection," in which people "project" their own faults onto their opponents. *This means that people or groups who tend to be aggressive or selfish are likely to attribute those traits to their opponents, but not to themselves. This improves one's own self-image and increases group cohesion, but it also escalates the conflict and makes it easier to dehumanize the other side.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You should really credit when you quote stuff. That's from 'the Lucifer Effect', I believe. LOL. The Lucifer Effect by Philip Zimbardo


Here's my problem.... One, I don't like Limbaugh. Personally, I think he's an ass. But racist? Nope, no evidence of that. Try and grasp simple logic.... he didn't say the things you have quoted him as saying. That is fact so now I cannt believe anything you claim he said - unless you provide a link to him speaking the words. 

And, there is no need to capitalize the word racist. We can all read, no one needs to HAVE THINGS CAPITALIZED FOR THEM! 

Oh, and...... If Rush called anyone a Nazi, then he is an ass for doing so. You calling someone a Nazi makes you an ass too. Just because someone else does it, does not make it ok. Capiche?

In closing, I conclude that you are, evidenced by your own posts, an idiot.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


First of all, he admitted he said the 2 quotes I posted and I provided the link.

Second, earlier I posted his OWN definition of what makes someone a racist and then his OWN quotes that satisfy his OWN stated standard, complete with links to his OWN transcripts. Did you miss it?

And third, showing sincere respect for the Golden Rule of his PROFESSED religion does not make me an idiot. It is satirizing the satirist, which makes me a WIT. LOL

Liberal Calls Obama "Magic Negro"
March 19, 2007
RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and *they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough* and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this. *It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*

RushLimbaugh.com Home - Tuesday January 16
January 16, 2007
RUSH : And for Barack Obama, a -- well, *he's a half-minority* --

RushLimbaugh.com Home - Wednesday January 24
January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway

http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/home/daily/site_092208/content/01125103.guest.html
September 22, 2008
RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't vote for Obama because he's black, and -- *but he's not black.* Do you know *he has not one shred of African-American blood*? He doesn't have any African -- that's why when they asked whether he was authentic, whether he's down for the struggle.* He's Arab.* You know, he's from Africa. He's from Arab parts of Africa. He's not -- his father was -- *he's not African-American. The last thing that he is is African-American.*


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




Yes, sweetie.... I saw this and I already responded to it. Try to keep the debate moving forward. 

Idiot.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Then you were lying when you said there was no evidence of him being a Racist.

And according to LimpBoy, you are an Elitist Liberal!!! 
Why do you defend someone who insults you? 

February 28, 2008
RUSH: Are you talking about *Northeastern elites*?
CALLER:  Yes.
RUSH:  Oh.  I couldn't agree with you more.  *I think they're so arrogant and condescending.* I don't think they've learned anything.

September 22, 2009
RUSH:   You know, *the human characteristic that rubs me the rawest is* lying and then *arrogant condescension. *

February 28, 2008
RUSH: *I hate arrogant people*, whether they have so-called qualifications to be -- and *I hate sanctimony, and I hate superiority. I hate these people that run around, think they're better than everybody else* when they don't know that 2 + 2 is 4

September 25, 2009
RUSH:    *Being brainwashed or mentally deranged* is the only way anyone could possibly think Obama is good for this country.  That, my friends, is the Media Tweak of the Day, so let me repeat this.  *Being brainwashed or mentally deranged* is the only way anybody could possibly think Barack Obama is good for the United States of America.  That's the Media Tweak of the Day, and as such I'm going to say it another time to make sure they get it.  *Being brainwashed or mentally deranged* is the only way anyone could possibly think Barack Obama is good for the United States of America.


----------



## The T (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > For you IDIOTS that still think RUSH is RASCIST?
> ...


 
So the Hell what? What you heard and what I posted was Bo speaking his MIND...and he requested of Rush to be able to do it...or didn't YOU hear that part of it?

I didn't think so.


----------



## The T (Oct 17, 2009)

Liability said:


> Rush Limbaugh, a good man, got fucked over by libs because they feel they have some superior right to judge morality and political correctness and to interfere with a private citizen's rights as it suits their political agenda.
> 
> In all honesty (an alien word to guys like Sharpton, SMuggly and Rep. Sheila Jerkson Lee), there is nothing in anything ever said by Rush that warrants such unAmerican treatment of him by the uber-leftards. The PC reaction of the pussy owners in the NFL is another story entirely.
> 
> ...


 

And of course the usual suspects that have wrongly/falsely accused Rush of being a Rascist are spending alot of time backtracking, and apologizing when the threat of a Lawsuit comes along...


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Rush doesn't insult me. You try to, but fail. Bless your heart. I've grown used to the more intellectually challenged insulting me, they fail too. LOL

I still see no evidence of Rush's supposed racism.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

The T said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


You are sooooooo gullible! LOL What a sap! 
What you heard was him READING A SCRIPT written for him by the RACIST LimpBoy.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


And just like your MessiahRushie, after repeatedly spewing your insults at ME, you pretend to be the VICTIM of insults.  

You are willfully blind.
So sad.


----------



## The T (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
And shows me that *YOU* Don't know how to listen, nor do I think you listen to his program, but rather spew your talking point crap of things you haven't really bothered to properly educate yourself on. 

I am a 20+ Year Listener, and I know what I'm talking about. And by this admission, I'm sure I've put a target on my back. But I'm alright with that. I used to engaging idiots like you.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Sweetie, he's not my Messiah. You'll be hard pushed to find any post from me praising Limbaugh - in fact, you go find one - just one - where I say I agree with him on anything. Go ahead, I'll wait. 

YOU do NOT need to CAPITALIZE words to GET your message ACROSS. You just need to come up with a legitimate argument. That you cannot do that and insist on attacking others just proves my point. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

The T said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Projection!

Obviously I "listen" better than you because I caught the part where LimpBoy said outright that Snerdley was SCRIPTED.

And you have been PROGRAMMED to say anyone who exposes your MessiahRushie as the lying America-hating scum he is must be spouting "talking points." That is the CON$ervative template.

Prove me wrong, find one other person or website that used the "Official Obama Criticizer" being SCRIPTED quote other than me!!!! 
I dare you! LOL

Senator Ken Salazar Stands in the Way of Lower Gas Prices
July 23, 2008
RUSH: This is why I'm host and you are the Official Obama Criticizer *working off a script.* (interruption) Jeez.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Do you have a problem spotting the glaringly obvious or what?
> 
> The problem - as DiveC has pointed out to you in as many ways as he possibly can - is that the left has put about made up quotes attributing them to Rush. There is, however, no actual evidence that he SAID these quotes.
> 
> ...



Too funny...this has been going on for years...how many lawsuits so far?


----------



## driveby (Oct 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out the liberals and media were lying the whole time, omgnoway ........
> ...



Silly liberal fool, you've been cold busted so you divert, Saul would be proud.


P.S.  Not that it matters, but my user name has nothing to do with any term that Limbaugh uses, thanks .......


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


what you read was SARCASM asshole
you are too much of a fucking moron to know he was being sarcastic to Snerdley


----------



## Ravi (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess Rush is now apparently a professional victim. Good for him.

Why would the NFL, the group that brings us football, which lately seems is THE ONLY thing people can enjoy discussing with each other without tearing each others throats out, want that dbag involved in their franchises?

And yeah, he's a racist. I wouldn't let the man repave my driveway.
*In Obama's America, the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering - Rush Limbaugh
*


----------



## driveby (Oct 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I guess Rush is now apparently a professional victim. Good for him.
> 
> Why would the NFL, the group that brings us football, which lately seems is THE ONLY thing people can enjoy discussing with each other without tearing each others throats out, want that dbag involved in their franchises?
> 
> ...



I disagree, i wanna tear Pissburgh Squealers fans throats out ........ 

And i disagree that Limbaugh is a racist, but at least you quoted something he actually said .....


----------



## Zona (Oct 17, 2009)

driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



i didnt divert, i just thought your screen name was funny.  Parrot.


----------



## driveby (Oct 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




oh the irony ........


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


First of all, I heard the show and the tone of his voice was frustration, not sarcasm. He was pissed at Snerdley for interrupting him in the middle of his rant. The "JEEZ" at the end is a dead giveaway if you were even the least bit observant!!!

You have been PROGRAMMED to say "out of context" or "it was sarcasm/satire" every time anyone makes a fool of your MessiahRushie and you are POWERLESS to think for yourself.

Senator Ken Salazar Stands in the Way of Lower Gas Prices
RUSH:   The Democrat Party is the one standing in the way of affordable gasoline.  The Democrat Party is standing in the way of increased domestic supply.  The Democrat Party is the one that's worrying all about our foreign dependence and promoting all these things, alternative this, alternative that. There's no such thing, to power your automobile or to power our airline aircraft! It just isn't there.  They are the ones standing in the way of it.  Senator Salazar goes on KOA Denver today to say that I am lying and spreading falsehoods. *(interruption) Well, I haven't read the whole story.  I haven't heard the tape.  I don't know if he denied anything.  So let's not jump the gun, Snerdley.  This is why I'm host and you are the Official Obama Criticizer working off a script. (interruption) Jeez. * I don't know that he denied anything. I don't think he denied anything.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

More Limburger sarcasm? or are they just lying about what he said?


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> More Limburger sarcasm? or are they just lying about what he said?



now you get to the area Rush himself dealt with. That's cool, yeah he abused drugs. I can't believe I'm defending this blowhard, but against the nonsense? Yeah.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

Annie said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > More Limburger sarcasm? or are they just lying about what he said?
> ...



Not quite following you...are you defending his hypocrisy?


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...



You've yet to prove hypocrisy, that's your dream, not mine.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

Annie said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



You don't find advocating for punishment and then fighting to avoid it when it becomes personal to be hypocritical?

I'm not dreaming this shit up...it's all there.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


i see you still cant see the difference in becoming addicted to a PRESCRIBED medicine and seeking out ILLEGAL drugs for recreational use


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


I see...it was all legally prescribed, eh?


----------



## Zona (Oct 17, 2009)

[/URL]





driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Rushs Drive By Media Invades Fox
Rush&#8217;s Drive By Media Invades Fox « BadNewsBarnes666&#8217;s Blog

From Rush's web site
Drive-By Media Misreporting of "Barack the Magic Negro" Song
Drive-By Media Misreporting of "Barack the Magic Negro" Song

What does Rush Limbaugh mean by the drive by media?
What does Rush Limbaugh mean by the drive by media? How is his show...

But you didnt get your screen name from Rush....

Funny stuff, love your screen name...

Parrot.


----------



## Zona (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> More Limburger sarcasm? or are they just lying about what he said?



Great link...some of the good ones....(now keep in mind he is a drug addict who lied about it, tried to cover it up and to this day wont admit it...)

--Rush Limbaugh TV show (12/8/92)

When you strip it all away, Jerry Garcia destroyed his life on drugs. And yet he's being honored, like some godlike figure. Our priorities are out of whack, folks.

I want to let you read along with me a quote from Jerry Colangelo about substance abuse, and I think you'll find that he's very much right"I know every expert in the world will disagree with me, but I don't buy into the disease part of it. 

These tough sentencing laws were instituted for a reason. The American people, including liberals, demanded them. Don't you remember the crack cocaine epidemic? Crack babies and out-of-control murder rates? Liberal judges giving the bad guys slaps on the wrist? Finally we got tough, and the crime rate has been falling ever since, so what's wrong? 


Why is it his drug problem was ok, but everyone else's is bad..?


Hypocrite much?


----------



## Zona (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...



Each does he recieved from each doctor was prescribed.....the problem was he was only supposed to deal with one doc, not 52 of them...lol.

He was/is a serious drug abuser.  But a guy getting caugth with two joints should be thrown in jail, right rush?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


yes, it WAS
there was an extortion attempt by a former maid that caused it to become public
she lied


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


more lies from zona the fucking moron


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


Except Oxycontin was first used in 1995 and a drug impaired LimpBoy HALLUCINATED a fireplace in the Tea Room at Monticello on his Jan 18, 1993 TV Show. Drug addicts are notorious liars, especially about why and when they started abusing drugs.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


except you can SEE the fireplace through a door from the tea room
you fucking MORON


and considering how much you lie
you must be a fucking illegal drug addict


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...





> During the investigation, authorities seized prescription records from several drugstores from which Limbaugh obtained 2,000 pills over six months, prosecutors said.
> 
> Last year, Black said Limbaugh was prescribed eight hydrocodone pills a day for seven months, "which is not excessive and is in fact a lawful dose."



Do the math Dive...and that's just what they found out about.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


no source link
so i wont even begin to discuss that
because a lot of misinfo was published that wasnt true


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You're so predictable...do the math.

CNN.com - Rehab, $30,000 to keep Limbaugh out of court - Apr 29, 2006


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


First of all, that's not the Tea Room and that would put the busts BEHIND where Gore pointed, and second there are no busts on display over the fireplace as he also claimed even if he was talking about that fireplace. He said there are "4 white plaster busts on display over the fireplace." So if he's not HALLUCINATING the fireplace then he's HALLUCINATING the busts.

I have the audio, is there a way to post audio on USMB? 

You can tell it is from his Jan 18, 1993 Show because he said the Gore visit was "yesterday" and the visit was Jan 17, 1993.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


yup, just as i thought, that was from before the facts came out


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


again, you call an error, a lie
you dont seem to know the difference
you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I just knew it...the prosecutors and doctor were lying...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2009)

OK! We have it from the 'real left.' Rehab is not possible, nor should it ever be considered. Thus following is logical, no health care plans should include drug rehab, whatever the source. It's a waste of money, those that claim to be sober are lying. 

Good job, guys! Saving a billion here, at least.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


That's because his "errors" are so deliberately misleading they imply premeditation. 

Think about it, he showed the video many times on his TV show and on the video you can easily see a large 3 paned window between EACH bust, showing that Gore could see only one bust at a time, but you are gullible enough to believe the "error" he just happened to conveniently make, miraculously put the busts close enough together that Gore would be expected to see all of them at once. 
You are sooooo gullible!!! LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


no, moron
there were things in that story that were NOT true
you just want to believe them


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


no, you are the gullible one
asshole


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

Annie said:


> OK! We have it from the 'real left.' Rehab is not possible, nor should it ever be considered. Thus following is logical, no health care plans should include drug rehab, whatever the source. It's a waste of money, those that claim to be sober are lying.
> 
> Good job, guys! Saving a billion here, at least.



Which post/s brought you to such an absurd conclusion?

Got a link?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > OK! We have it from the 'real left.' Rehab is not possible, nor should it ever be considered. Thus following is logical, no health care plans should include drug rehab, whatever the source. It's a waste of money, those that claim to be sober are lying.
> ...


LOL thanks for proving me right

eh, annie?


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > OK! We have it from the 'real left.' Rehab is not possible, nor should it ever be considered. Thus following is logical, no health care plans should include drug rehab, whatever the source. It's a waste of money, those that claim to be sober are lying.
> ...



Rush couldn't be rehabbed, no one else can either. He not only admitted dependence, he did so publicly with millions of witnesses. You not only don't credit his strength, you deny it. So it is with all others.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


What in the story was not true?

Why is it whenever you get your ass handed to you you come on with the neg rep...can't you handle keeping the discussion in the open?


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

Annie said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


Where did I make such a claim?

I think it is quite admirable of the man to admit his problems...you and Dive are just wanting to put words in my mouth rather than address the actual points that I am arguing...you did this before...you obviously aren't very good at this.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Thank you for the neg rep! But that doesn't explain how someone either not on drugs or not a premeditated liar could "honestly" confuse a 3 paned window with a fireplace. 

Which is why you gave the neg rep in the first place. Whenever you KNOW you lost the argument, you spitefully neg rep me. This marks the 29th time I've OWNED you.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


You're a fucking punk idiot and I've had just about enough of your crap...nowhere did I suggest such a thing and you are too fucking stupid to realize that so you retaliate...you've always got your excuses...do you spin a wheel and pick them at random?

Go fuck yourself you fool, you pulled the same crap over yonder which is why I began ignoring you over there and you are starting in with it again here...you're nothing but a waste of time.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


you own nothing you fucking moron


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


i called it
you proved me right
LOL


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Bullshit...go ahead and make your case or be known as a pathetic liar...where did I say anything that supports Annie's claim?


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



As regards you, one can argue less than nothing.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...


you dont know what i called

LOL
you idiot
you should just shut up now before you look even MORE stupid


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I addressed Annie and you jumped in with your bullshit if I missed something that you two have going on that's on you for trying to bring me into it...take your meds and get out of my face.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

i was NEVER "in your face" moron
stop being so fucking paranoid

but, you proved what i said to Annie 100% right
LOL


----------



## Huh? (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> i was NEVER "in your face" moron
> stop being so fucking paranoid
> 
> but, you proved what i said to Annie 100% right
> LOL



Bullshit...Annie made a claim that she can't seem to substantiate which I questioned since it was in a post following mine and abstractly related to my points although inaccurate...so I asked for a reference to how she came to such a bogus conclusion and you jumped in the middle of that quoting me and stated that I provided an example of proving you right...that's not being paranoid...it's making a valid observation...just as I've noticed there is a small group of you that run around patting each other on the back...what's really funny is that I did a little research out of curiosity and comparing your stats to a number of the other top posters reveals that you are a pathetic kiss ass who doesn't seem to get much appreciation...too bad that, but seriously, I've got better things to do than play your little bullshit games so you go ahead and play them but don't expect me to waste much time on you...feel free to get in the last word in this thread.

I'll check back to see if Annie has bothered to try and substantiate her bullshit but not bother with you any further on this...it is obvious you obfuscate for Limburger and are not even willing to look into the reality of his bullshit...have a good day.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

blah blah blah fucking blah

you still dont get it, and you never will


btw, you are wrong about what Annie said as well
but then a fucking idiot like you never will


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 17, 2009)

If sides were turned, left would file the law suit.

Well, it would be fun to see Limbaugh file it, I hope he does.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2009)

Ame®icano;1626700 said:
			
		

> If sides were turned, left would file the law suit.
> 
> Well, *it would be fun to see Limbaugh file it, I hope he does.*


LimpBoy will NEVER sue! He would never testify UNDER OATH where he could be charged with perjury every time he lies. He's just blowing smoke up you gullible azz.


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

Rush is not a racist!

"Take that bone out of your nose and call me back." 
 to an African American caller, while hosting a Top 40 music program under the name Jeff Christie in the 1970s

Conservative Radio Host Rush Limbaugh - TIME


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

I almost forgot about his little excursion.  Wonder what he was doing there?

 "I had a great time in the Dominican Republic. Wish I could tell you about it."
&#8212; after Palm Beach International Airport authorities caught him with a bottle of Viagra with a prescription that was not in his name. The Rush Limbaugh Show, reprinted on CBSNews.com, Jun. 27, 2006

Conservative Radio Host Rush Limbaugh - TIME


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

This one is for Dive Con...since he doesnt believe rush was an addict and it was his maid who made up the story...

 "I thank God for my addiction. It made me understand my shortcomings."
&#8212; on his prescription drug scandal. The New York Times Magazine, July 6, 2008

Conservative Radio Host Rush Limbaugh - TIME


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> This one is for Dive Con...since he doesnt believe rush was an addict and it was his maid who made up the story...
> 
> "I thank God for my addiction. It made me understand my shortcomings."
> &#8212; on his prescription drug scandal. The New York Times Magazine, July 6, 2008
> ...


fuck off asshole, show the post where i said he wasnt an addict

there is STILL a huge difference between seeking out ILLEGAL drugs for recreational use and becoming addicted to LEGALLY PRESCRIBED DRUGS

this is why you prove you are a fucking IDIOT, you cant tell the difference


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > This one is for Dive Con...since he doesnt believe rush was an addict and it was his maid who made up the story...
> ...



Did he get those drugs legally?  From one doc?  Seriously, you cant be this dumb.  At least  I think not....dont know, it depends on your response I guess.  

Is it legal to get that much Oxi from that many different doctors?  Why do you think he was busted in the first place...?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


you clearly dont know what the fuck you are talking about

nothing new there


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Explain then, why was he busted?  What exactly happened if he legall recieved all those thousands of pills?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


not gonna bother with this with you because you are too fucking stupid
all i will ever do with you is insult you because you are a fucking asswipe
got it yet?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 18, 2009)

There's also the possibility that the NFL doesn't want to associated with someone that took an extra large bottle of Viagra to a country that specializes in trafficking in underage sex.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> There's also the possibility that the NFL doesn't want to associated with someone that took an extra large bottle of Viagra to a country that specializes in trafficking in underage sex.



Interesting point...he certainly does have some questionable activities.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLfMl8AkdSE]YouTube - The Beatles Sexy Sadie[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> There's also the possibility that the NFL doesn't want to associated with someone that took an extra large bottle of Viagra to a country that specializes in trafficking in underage sex.


why do you lie so much?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > There's also the possibility that the NFL doesn't want to associated with someone that took an extra large bottle of Viagra to a country that specializes in trafficking in underage sex.
> ...


Why do you play DUMB so much?

Rush Limbaugh's Dominican Stag Party - July 6, 2006
*Rush Limbaugh's Dominican Stag Party*

29 Viagra pills, two "24" producers among radio star's all-male crew

JULY 6--Rush Limbaugh was traveling with four other men--including the producers of the hit show "24"--when he was detained over a mislabeled bottle of Viagra found in his luggage during a Customs search. A Department of Homeland security passenger manifest shows that Limbaugh and his four buddies flew from the Dominican Republic on a Gulfstream IV jet owned by Premiere Radio Networks, which syndicates his radio program. Limbaugh returned to Palm Beach, Florida on June 26 with Joel Surnow, "24"'s co-creator and executive producer and Howard Gordon, another of the Fox hit's executive producers (Hollywood agent Jeffrey Benson was also part of the Limbaugh quintet). With all those guys in tow, it is unclear what Limbaugh needed with those 29 100mg Viagra pills. The passenger manifest was among several documents released today by the Palm Beach County State's Attorney in response to a TSG open records request. Included in the material released were a copy of the handwritten statement Limbaugh provided investigators after he was detained upon the discovery of the impotency drug. An affidavit sworn three days later by Limbaugh was also released. In that document, Limbaugh explains that the Viagra "was intended for my exclusive use" and that the drug had been prescribed in the name of his drug treatment doctor, Steven Strumwasser, "to further maintain and protect my privacy." (4 pages)


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yikes! whaaaaat a sprize!  What say you diver that cons?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8vWSlOXMBE[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Oct 18, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



"Department of Homeland security passenger manifest"...no way...what could they possibly know...BWAAAHAHAHAfuckingHA

" Palm Beach County State's Attorney"...no way...what could they possibly know...BWAAAHAHAHAfuckingHA

"An affidavit sworn three days later by Limbaugh"...no way...well...two out of three...

"...the drug had been prescribed in the name of his drug treatment doctor, Steven Strumwasser, "to further maintain and protect my privacy.""...I bet if I did that it would be called illegal...


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Rush Limpdick meet true american values.  What's more all american than the NFL?  Sorry Rush you don't get to own some black guys.  NFL to Rams owners don't even think about selling the team to that racist asshole.
> 
> Your thoughts?



My thoughts? You're an idiot.


Other than that, the first paper to run the lies issued a retraction.
First paper to run Limbaugh "slavery" quote issues retraction | ProFootballTalk.com

I hope Rush sues their asses.


----------



## chanel (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sure he will. I would.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


now prove that that is an "extra large bottle"

that was the LIE
asshole


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I have done the viagra and coming back with 29 implies the script was for more than that.  A normal large script is for 10 pills.  That was an extra large script by any standard.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 18, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'm with Dive on this one...he took a small bottle of Viagra to a country that specializes in trafficking in underage sex...


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

Huh? said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I stand corrected....


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Huh? said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


did you ever think he has a pouch or bag he keeps his prescriptions in and he just took the whole bag with him, and it is also possible it was a 90 day prescription
which would triple the number to 30


----------



## Huh? (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


How many prescriptions do you take that are issued in the name of someone else?

Isn't that illegal?


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? said:
> ...



Maybe fucking children isn't illegal over there..did you think of THAT?

Maybe he brought the viagra to give the kids extra pleasure...Did you think of that?

Why the cheezy neg rep?  I'm trying to support you supporting people that fuck children.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


I love it, your ONLY objection is the size of the bottle! 

What I noticed was the size of the dosage, 100mg, the largest made. The pills start at 25mg. That will give you an idea of just how LIMP LimpBoy really is. LOL

At $30 per pill for the highest dosage and CON$ervatively 30 pills in the full bottle, and who knows how many pills were in the bottle to start with, could have been 60 or 90, that's a $900.00 bottle. Sounds like a pretty large bottle to me. I'm sure the average person doesn't spend $900.00 a bottle. I would guess a normal size bottle of that dosage would be more like 5 or 10 pills.



DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION
For most patients, the recommended dose is 50 mg taken, as needed, approximately 1 hour
before sexual activity. However, VIAGRA may be taken anywhere from 4 hours to 0.5 hour
before sexual activity. Based on effectiveness and toleration, the dose may be increased to a
maximum recommended dose of 100 mg or decreased to 25 mg. *The maximum recommended
dosing frequency is once per day.*

How Much Does Viagra Cost Online?

*Viagra isn't cheap!* You only see stunningly very low Viagra prices on fake pharmacy sites.
The cost of Viagra is not fixed and it varies from one online pharmacy to another depending on different factors.
For example, at some pharmacies you get an online prescription, medical consultation, worldwide express shipping or next day delivery, and other offers for free. But the fact is, it's not really free. The cost of all those services is included in the price of the drug, which should make the price go higher.
*The price also depends on the dosage and quantity you order.* Usually the bigger quantity you order, the lower price you get per Viagra tablet.
*Normally, you should expect Viagra to cost somewhere between $10 and $30 USD per tablet.*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


of course you have a hard on for rush so no lie about him is a problem for you


----------



## Ravi (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe he cuts them in thirds and takes one every day.  He does tend to abuse drugs, remember.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 18, 2009)

With Rush as the owner of the team, the NFL would have to bar children from attending games. 

The more you think about their decision, the more it makes sense.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You fail to note that rush also has a hard on ..............for kids.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Obviously "PROJECTION" on your "part."


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


not at all


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'd like to project this onto Dive con..if that's his real name...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=givZsEAW80k]YouTube - Spin Doctors - Little Miss Can't Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 18, 2009)

> The Reverend Al Sharpton wants an apology from right-wing radio host Rush Limbaugh, or he's filing a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> "In the op-ed published in Saturday's Wall Street Journal Limbaugh writes Sharpton 'played a leading role in the 1991 Crown Heights riot (he called neighborhood Jews &#8216;diamond merchants&#8217 and 1995 Freddie's Fashion Mart riot,'" CNN reported.



Rev. Al Sharpton prepares to sue Rush Limbaugh for defamation

This should be fun...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


so your into putting spaces where they dont belong too eh, asswipe?


btw, i laugh at you fucking morons that think my name here is political


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Ame®icano;1628665 said:
			
		

> > The Reverend Al Sharpton wants an apology from right-wing radio host Rush Limbaugh, or he's filing a defamation lawsuit.
> >
> > "In the op-ed published in Saturday's Wall Street Journal Limbaugh writes Sharpton 'played a leading role in the 1991 Crown Heights riot (he called neighborhood Jews &#8216;diamond merchants&#8217 and 1995 Freddie's Fashion Mart riot,'" CNN reported.
> 
> ...


LOL no shit
that should be interesting, i doubt he ever files


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Relax Francis Dive Con.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Thanks for clarifying...I didn't get the impression he meant it in the political sense...my bad.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 18, 2009)

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Ya I used to have this other neo con interpreter but this new one is never wrong.


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

Now libs are trying to push "pedophile" on Rush?



What a bunch of fucking idiots.    

It's amazing that a pudgy blowhard like Rush, gets all your panties in such a knot.



The funny part is, all you dopey libs probably support Jennings.. and NAMBLA.


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

concept said:


> Now libs are trying to push "pedophile" on Rush?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you post something, anything that links Jennings to NAMBLA..and not a link to Hannity.  Can you link anything to Jennings being a child rapist, molester, ANYTHING...?

No, I didnt think so, sycophant.  Hannity lies, you believe him and the bad part is you repreat them.  You sir are an idiot Fox fan and a lazy man.


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Now libs are trying to push "pedophile" on Rush?
> ...



Can you post something, anything... that links Rush to pedophilia?
No, I didn't think so douchebag, other than your sycophantic and lemming-like knob-gobbling of poor distracted Huggy. 




And this link, my retarded little moonbat friend, is just for you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XALAUD7N_c]YouTube - Sean Hannity: Proud to Be an American -- Excerpts from the Freedom Concerts [FOX News][/ame]


----------



## SmellyLemmings (Oct 18, 2009)

hmm, racism... i think if rush were truly a racist, it would be much more prevalent in his speech. of course, to say he's confused or simply is unawares of his racist ways is absurd.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Ame®icano;1628665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree here. 

If Sharpen ever files, he'll run into Mark Levin who stated several times that he'd love to see Media Matters or someone like Al Sharpton to file a law suit. He would make sure to drag in the courts with counter claims and every legal rangeling known. In other words, if Sharpton dares to file a law suit, he'll be in court for much more than just his defamation claim. 

Nah, Sharpton has no balls for it.


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

concept said:


> Now libs are trying to push "pedophile" on Rush?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





concept said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...



See the part where you said Jennings and Nambla...show a link (not from Hanniyt) that says he is invoved with nambla.  If you  cant, you are a hannity idiot fan.  If you can, I will apologize and say you are correct.  

A challenge to you sir.  You up for it? Good luck.  

By the way..you said..

"No, I didn't think so douchebag, other than your sycophantic and lemming-like knob-gobbling of poor distracted Huggy." and then you post a hannity clip..the irony of this is stunning but I am not sure if you will get it.


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Now libs are trying to push "pedophile" on Rush?
> ...



lol you really are that dumb. I don't know what to say, I simply can't type slow enough for you, or dumb it down enough. 

The clip is in reference to your dopey avatar. 

And didn't Jennings ask an underage student if he used a condom when the kid told him about having sex with an older man?

Why yes, he did. 
It's pretty clear that Jennings is ok with NAMBLA. The question you really should be asking yourself is why defend him? Is it only because Obama appointed him? (yet another one of Obama's failures)



Why is it you dopey libs are either in total denial or lying your asses off...or both?

Nevermind, that was a rhetorical question.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Now libs are trying to push "pedophile" on Rush?
> ...


Obama appointee lauded NAMBLA figure | Washington Examiner


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

concept said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...



Are you this dumb or do you believe everything Hannity tells you?  Show me where he said anthing about  a condom to an UNDERAGED kid please...

The "kid" was 16, Jennings just lost a friend to aids and he was telling a consenting person who not under aged about using a condom if he is going to have sex.
  Hannity told you he was underaged and you sir, are lazy and an idiot fox fan.


HOw do you jump to that to NAMBLA?  Again, hannity told you he was a member of NAMBLA and your dumb ass believed him.

Are you serious...?

Oh and you saying I am a sycophant and you sowing a Hannity clip right after that is funny.


----------



## Zona (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...



The smear campaign continues: Fox Nation, Washington Examiner manufacture Jennings-NAMBLA link
Media matters....thats righty media matters...but read the damn thing..

The smear campaign continues: Fox Nation, Washington Examiner manufacture Jennings-NAMBLA link | Media Matters for America


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Man, you really have a hard-on for Sean Hannity, don't you?!  

The only one mentioning Hannity here is you.  
Is your real name Alan Colmes?  
Get a grip sparky!


Jennings praised Henry Hay, who is a supporter of NAMBLA. 

15 or 16 *is *underage...  
What the fuck is wrong with you?  

You are beginning to concern me now. I bet you are a card carrying NAMBLA member in good (sic) standing. That's why this is all hitting so close to hom(o)e.

Obama's 'Safe Schools' Czar Admits He Poorly Handled Underage Sex Case - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



lol @ George Soros' media matters. 

You're such a dopey lib!


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

So Zona, did Jennings know about Henry Hay's involvement with NAMBLA when he sang his praises? 

Or is Jennings going to now throw Hay under the bus the same way Obama threw Ayers?

  


Or are you just going to start quacking about Hannity again?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


mediamatters is a continuous smear campaign


----------



## concept (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is Jenning's boy, Henry Hay.  









2x4 worthy.


----------



## Liability (Oct 19, 2009)

Zona said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh, a good man, got fucked over by libs because they feel they have some superior right to judge morality and political correctness and to interfere with a private citizen's rights as it suits their political agenda.
> ...



You ask that stupid question like it has some deep meaning.  Retard.

It is meaningless.  

They caved in to Jesse-JAckson-like liberal blackmail.  Pussies.


----------



## Zona (Oct 19, 2009)

Liability said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...




Try to catch up skippy...how many of those owners were libs?


----------



## Liability (Oct 19, 2009)

Zona said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Try to find an adult to explain some tiny fraction of reality to you, shitforbrains.

It STILL doesn't matter which (if any) of the owners are liberals, you fucking moron.

The FACT is that the loud-mouth scumbag liberals used their traditional methodology again to essentially blackmail the pussy owners -- who promptly caved into it.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2009)

Liberals Take over the World!
_Coming to a theater near you_

Poor little victim Rush, he can't stop from spewing hatred and it is somehow the fault of someone else.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Liberals Take over the World!
> _Coming to a theater near you_
> 
> Poor little victim Rush, he can't stop from spewing hatred and it is somehow the fault of someone else.



Yeah why should anyone defend themselves from outright lies.  

It isn't like they called him an asshole, they fabricated racist quotes and the sychophantic msm ran with it. Never even trying to track down the source.

Now they are beginning to retract their stories but it's too late, the damage is done. They get a nice soundbite for the next election cycle.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals Take over the World!
> ...


We only have the word of a pathological liar that the quotes are fabricated. And he has repeatedly denied what he actually said. 

He spitefully said he hopes average American Joes lose their jobs after Obama was elected and then denied it.
He compared Brian McGough of VoteVets.org to a suicide bomber and then denied it.
He used Obama's middle name for more than a year before Bob Kerry used it and then said Kerry was the first to use it.
So he has a habit of denying things he says. He wasn't posting transcripts or podcasts of his shows back in 1998 so it is hard to expose him as the liar he is, like can be done with the 3 recent examples above, but the lie and deny behavioral pattern is well established and verifiable.


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2009)

Zona said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Jesus christ kid, almost everything you post is about Hannity, Limbaugh or Fox. It's like a continuous circle jerk and you're the pivot man..........


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



lol please.  

Who do you think you are kidding here?

If there was the least bit of a possibility, the real source would have been brought into the light. Do you really think that the msm (and George Soros' cronies) aren't falling all over themselves trying to find it?


Face it. You dopey libs were exposed as liars. YET AGAIN.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe they're afraid he'll have the team pulling "college pranks"?

WARNING: Photos not suitable for all audiences...

http://www.politicus.us/wp-content/uploads/abu_ghraib_abuse_hood.jpg

http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2005/01/11/granerpyramid_wideweb__430x354.jpg

http://www.sfbayview.com/wp-content/uploads/abu-ghraib-guards-naked-prisoners.jpg



> From the May 4 Rush Limbaugh Show, titled "It's Not About Us; This Is War!":
> 
> CALLER: It was like a college fraternity prank that stacked up naked men --
> 
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...


They could be waiting for LimpBoy to sue so they can get him under oath to get him to commit perjury. I say LimpBoy never sues anyone for that very reason, he's terrified to testify UNDER OATH.

He's already stuck his foot in his mouth trying to link it to Obama. Under oath he's dead meat.

State-Run Media Scum Smear Rush Using Fabricated Quotes
October 13, 2009
RUSH:* * We have tracked its origins.* *Its origins are in 2005, a blogger who was throwing it all over the Internet* and then got it into my Wikipedia entry in the Wiki quotes, and even there it says it's unsubstantiated, "disputed," but these people are still going in there and using it.*

RUSH:  Well, the guy that posted it, his name is "Cobra," by the way. That's his moniker on the Internet. You can hide and be anonymous on the Internet and he's been posting it all over the place, and he claims that he got it from a book.
By the way, the publisher is Nation Books in New York and the quote, he said he got it from a book written by some guy named Huberman, Huberman's book, 101 Worst People in America or whatever. It was published in 2006.* The problem is *he was spreading it in 2005.** We know who the source of this is.* We know that the guy that wrote the book did not source the quote!*

RUSH:   *In 1998 they say the quote was uttered and only now surfaces 11 years later?* Just the right time before Obama's going to get his health care bill at the Senate Finance Committee,* right before the NFL owners meeting is taking place today.


----------



## Zona (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



That wasnt very nice. Dive Con is uh, special and picking on this type of person is mean.


----------



## Zona (Oct 19, 2009)

driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...



I am 46 years old, way way way past being a kid.  Oh and nice dodge on dealing with my point.  

LOL.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Zona said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


physically, maybe


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2009)

Zona said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




Sure thing Saul jr ........


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals Take over the World!
> ...


No one needs to fabricate racist quotes against the large pasty blowhard. His real quotes speak for themselves.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


you have NO racist quotes from Rush
not one


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2009)

I posted one.

You can sing his praises til the end of time, but he is still a facist fuck and the NFL is still not obligated to let him buy a team.

What next, a law to force a corporation to allow a slug into their mix?


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2009)

But she would if she could. You forget that. It's as good as if was.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I posted one.
> 
> You can sing his praises til the end of time, but he is still a facist fuck and the NFL is still not obligated to let him buy a team.
> 
> What next, a law to force a corporation to allow a slug into their mix?


no, you posted something YOU think is racist
but in context it wasnt


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I posted one.
> ...


Oh yeah...I forgot, those kids are being charged, so it was actually more racist than most of his other comments.

"In Obama's America, niggahs get away with crime." Basically what he said.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


no, thats what YOU hear
its not what he said


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2009)

Like I said...keep on kissing his ass. The Republicans are counting on it. 

Poor Rush, such a victim.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Like I said...keep on kissing his ass. The Republicans are counting on it.
> 
> Poor Rush, such a victim.


keep on sticking your head up obama's ass
why should you change now


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well sparky, apparently you do because you clowns just did that and got called on it.


----------



## Zona (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Zona said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...


and zona is wrong again
LOL


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You have a serious obsessive compulsive dissorder dude.  Or way too much time on your hands.  I mean seriously...does anyone else on this board obsess like you do?  Once you have made your point you just don't shut the fuck up do you?  You go .....on... and...on...and...on.... christ it's annoying ...I am amazed you are still around...  some people get dissappeared for alot less.


----------



## Liability (Oct 20, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Adding his two senseless into the mix, SMuggly says yet more retarded blathering bullshit thinking he has accomplished "something."  Fucking retarded Smuggly's need to get spayed.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



*Dehumanization*

*At the core of evil is the process of dehumanization by which certain other people or collectives of them, are depicted as less than human, as non comparable in humanity or personal dignity to those who do the labeling.* Prejudice employs negative stereotypes in images or verbally abusive terms to demean and degrade the objects of its narrow view of superiority over these allegedly inferior persons. Discrimination involves the actions taken against those others based on the beliefs and emotions generated by prejudiced perspectives.

*Dehumanization is one of the central processes in the transformation of ordinary, normal people into indifferent or even wanton perpetrators of evil. *


----------



## Huh? (Oct 20, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





> Prejudice employs negative stereotypes in images or verbally abusive terms to demean and degrade the objects of its narrow view of superiority over these allegedly inferior persons.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I do not take this member seriously or personally.
Liability is a child or a juvenile probably home schooled or a drop out.  After viewing literally hundreds of his/her postings I have yet to see one cohesive thoughtful opinion transmitted.  No doubt his/her neighborhood suffers evidence of his/her disfunctionality in abused animals and terrorised neighborhood childern.  It is a pity.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


nice projection


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 21, 2009)

Why is the left such a hateful bunch?  I mean, it never ends.... they lie, cheat, besmirch, trash, defame, slander...  Savage is right, liberalism IS a mental disorder.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Why is the left such a hateful bunch?  I mean, it never ends.... they lie, cheat, besmirch, trash, defame, slander...  Savage is right, liberalism IS a mental disorder.


Savage is no better, he does the exact same shit


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Are you just fucking retarded?

Show me ONE thoughtful post by that USMB member.


----------



## Liability (Oct 22, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Why bother?  *You* lack the capacity to comprehend thoughtful posts.  You are still just a fucking retarded piece of shit, ya fuckbrain asslicker.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 22, 2009)

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


How very "LIBERAL' of a *"Conservative Role Model"* 
Just more proof of what I have been saying about CON$ervative Idealists, 
CON$ are just like Libs, .... Only MORE SO!

[L]iberals can't win in an argument against anybody. *All they can do is discredit and insult *and try to literally destroy their enemies because  ideologically they can't win.
Rush Limbaugh


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 23, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


no, that would be YOU
so you are projecting again


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Your complete dedication to your own bias and your utter lack of objectivity are both duly noted.  But, still, nobody cares about your opinion or about your deep-rooted compulsive infatuation with Rush Limbaugh.


----------

